# exo terra viv and escapes



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

hi i am new to reptiles and this site so not sure if this has been talked about before 
but has any one else had any crickets escape from an exo terra viv ???
i have a 12x12x18 viv ( i am going for bigger when i know what sex both my cresties are and and i have all my plants and bits and pieces ) 
i had 5 :censor: escape
i have found out how they got out but is it just my viv :bash: as planning on getting another exo terra just not impressed with design fault !!!!!

so i am wanting to know if it was a one off ??


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Nope I've had similar problems with escaping crickets :lol2:
I switched to locust instead took me ages to find where they were escaping
But you will probably find they escape where the cables go at the back of it make sure the cables are tucked in the cut outs properly then slide the retaining clip across.
Also check the clips holding the top down.
Having said this depends how small the crickets are :lol2:
Hope this helps


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Yup! Happens on them all. I just tape over the cable holes so there are no gaps. I would rather a solution to crickets getting down the background myself!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Yep, happened to me. Only not crix, baby lygos! Luckily I noticed it before it disappeared.

The cable slide thing OS pretty useless. I now have cocofibre background, tightly fitted to cover the escape holes, and have taped the edges to ensure against escapes.


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Do they do the replacement mesh lids for exoterra tanks mines looking rather worse for wear :blush: 
And is there a rep on here from exoterra ?


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

the 2" rule:
substrate depth before the front vent
length of sello/pvc tape around top of all cables and top back corners
background from top (cut from bottom)
sealent can be used around the background to prevent "hiders"


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

/I've not had escapee crickets out of my 45x45x60 exo, but I've had a juvenile mourning gecko escape once through the gap in the hinge.




Toggsy said:


> Do they do the replacement mesh lids for exoterra tanks mines looking rather worse for wear :blush:
> And is there a rep on here from exoterra ?


They do a replacement lid, buts its only for the newer models, from the past few years or so, not sure when. Theres been a few people moaning on here that they don't offer replacements for the old-style lids. Dunno about there being a rep on here.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup. I had some escape out the cable bit. OH was not impressed! He taped up over the cable slidy bit with some black gaffa and it seems to have work. 

Just wish the bloomin Dormice were more interested in catching them!! :bash:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Yup, seems to be a common problem with them. I just let my hamster run around for a bit, you soon her her munching on a nice juice cricket!


----------

